# Where did Jesus go when he "died"?



## cupotea

Yet another simple question from me that probably won't require a second thought from any of you guys. 

What happened to Jesus after he was crucified, before he was resurrected? 

The Apostle's Creed says he went to hell, yet in Luke, he tells the thief: "Assuredly, I say to you, today you will be with Me in Paradise." (Lk 23:43)

Which is it? The chances are a passage has slipped my mind that says he went to hell, and the "Me" in Luke refers to God the Father (which still doesn't make too much sense). Could somebody straighten this out for me? Right now it's just making me mistrust the Apostle's Creed!


----------



## Contra_Mundum

Whether this was the intended meaning of the phrase by the time of its regular inclusion in the Creed or not, the mature Reformational interpretation of the words "he decended into hell" are ordinarily taken to mean in essence "remained under the power of death." Certainly by the Savior's own testimony on the cross, he does not seem to anticipate any more of the wrath of God beyond the time of his physical death. He experienced _and exhausted_ in both body and Spirit on the cross the sustained outpouring of the full measure of God's wrath against sin. Only his divine nature could have sustained his human nature under such a blow. Until he drained that infinite cup, he hung between heaven and hell. And when his work was done, he said, "It is finished." His Spirit returned to God that gave it. And on the third day, he returned to claim his body--for it was not possible that death should hold him, nor should it be allowed to see decay.

Only the wicked _in hell_ begin to experience what Jesus finished on the cross. Only for them it will take an endless eternity to absorb the infinite wrath of God. How does a finite, and continually sinning being exhaust an infinite punishment? Thus, the biblical doctrine of endless punishment is seconded by appeal to reason.

Reactions: Edifying 2


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

It's a good question. You might find this thread helpful.


----------



## Puritan Sailor

It is also important to remembe rthe history of the creed too, particularly that line "he descended into hell." One part of the early church had "he descended into hell" while the other half of the church had "was crucified, dead, and buried." They were synonymous expressions. The later church just combined it together. I would refer you to Witsius and his two volume study on the Apostle's Creed.


----------



## cupotea

Thanks! You'll have to forgive all of my ignorance; nobody's ever really sat down with me and explained these things. But now I understand. Thanks again!


----------



## youthevang

This article may help: http://www.opc.org/cce/QandA/118.html. It is also the belief of some that there were two parts to hell ("sheol"). One part was called paradise or Abraham's bosom and the other was hades.


----------



## youthevang

Anthony A. Hoekema also does a good job as well in his book _The Bible and the Future_ in the section "The Intermediate State".


----------



## Robin

Though it is a mystery as to how it occurred, we do know that "hell" is a real confrontation and experience of the wrath of God - and that our Lord truly did receive the unimaginable horror of His Father's fury, for our sakes.

Hence, Christ's agonized cry "Father, why hast Thou forsaken Me?"

This is also why the worst pain and suffering a human could endure is nothing by comparison to the pain and suffering of Christ. - and why our best hope to succeed in sorrows is to look to the Lord Who suffered His.



Robin


----------



## pastorway

A two-compartment hell/paradise "sheol" is mythology, not theology. 

When Jesus died He went straight to heaven. "Father, into Your hands I commit My Spirit."

The hell He suffered was before He died, not after. He bore the full wrath of God for our sin and as a result cried out, "My God, My God, Why have You forsaken Me?" That was hell.

Phillip


----------



## ChristianasJourney

FYI - The Nicene Creed does not include the "he desecended into Hell."


----------



## cupotea

Hey Joshua! Nice to see a local here (I'm in Salem).

Anyway, so you guys are saying that Jesus descended to hell after all, but it wasn't literally "hell" where sinners are eternally punished?

That's an interesting understanding!


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon

> A two-compartment hell/paradise "sheol" is mythology, not theology.
> 
> When Jesus died He went straight to heaven. "Father, into Your hands I commit My Spirit."



"TODAY you will be with me in _paradise_." JC

Heaven is designated by many names that are "purpose driven."

Abraham's Bosom (covenantal)
Paradise (eschatological)
Heaven of Heavens (theological)
etc.


----------



## andreas

Quote:***When Jesus died He went straight to heaven. "Father, into Your hands I commit My Spirit."***

"Jesus saith unto her, Touch me not; for I am not yet ascended to my Father: but go to my brethren, and say unto them, I ascend unto my Father, and your Father; and to my God, and your God.John 20:17

andreas.


----------



## Contra_Mundum

His body didn't go, but his spirit certainly did. The body stayed in the tomb, while he accompanied the repentant thief to paradise, "Today you will be with me in paradise."

Opinions vary some on what Jesus' words to Mary Magdalene in the garden meant exactly, although clearly he refers to his _whole-person's_ (i.e body-spirit) return to heaven. I take it to mean that as Mary "touched" him, 
[the word "aptw" conveys the idea of "touching with purpose" for example laying on of hands, or "touching with result" for example touching something unclean, in this passage the idea is probably well conveyed by the NASB, "stop clinging to me"] 
probably with fierceness (as in "I'll never let you go again!" or some such thought), Jesus still had to gently remind her that he had very far away yet to go. She must not touch him, as if holding him back or supposing she could accompany him whithersoever he went. Jesus instead gives her a message and mission.

[Edited on 7-23-2005 by Contra_Mundum]


----------



## Puritan Sailor

> _Originally posted by Cottonball_
> Hey Joshua! Nice to see a local here (I'm in Salem).
> 
> Anyway, so you guys are saying that Jesus descended to hell after all, but it wasn't literally "hell" where sinners are eternally punished?
> 
> That's an interesting understanding!



You have to understand what hell is. Hell is standing in the full unveiled holy presence of God, without a Mediator, with all your sin, forever under His eternal, infinite wrath. We may call it a "place" but really what makes the "place" so bad is the relationship of those in that place to the righteous Creator and Judge whom they have rebeled.


----------



## MattBlack

> "TODAY you will be with me in paradise." JC
> 
> Heaven is designated by many names that are "purpose driven."
> 
> Abraham's Bosom (covenantal)
> Paradise (eschatological)
> Heaven of Heavens (theological)
> etc.



Amen! I'm reading through your "Eternity Weighed in the Balance" again. You hit on all these things in it. Also, I appreciate your thorough treatment of the doctrine of hell. I grew up with the thoroughly dispensational perspective of the two compartments. It didn't make sense then, and obviously seems strange now. Well, gotta get back to my studies...


----------



## Poimen

Heidelberg Catechism, Q&A 44

Q44: Why is it added: "He descended into hell"?
A44: That in my greatest temptations I may be assured that Christ my Lord, by His inexpressible anguish, pains and terrors, which He suffered in His soul on the cross and before, has redeemed me from the anguish and torment of hell.[1]

1. Isa. 53:10; Matt. 27:46; Psa. 18:5; 116:3


----------

